
Christmas Terror: It Is Possible That We Have a Dangerous Criminal Around - scrolib
http://www.scrolib.com/2016/12/christmas-terror-dangerous-criminal/
======
probably_wrong
I know people will use any excuse to spread fear, but this takes the cake:
fear-inducing title, scare tactics, and the call "not to give in to fear" is
literally buried at the end of the article.

